# A very unhappy momma



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Our babies were born on April 8th and now momma wants out of the baby section of the pen to be with the other chickens. She is very unhappy and the babies don't seem to need her anymore. They aren't sleeping with her anymore either. Can we let momma out now and are the babies old enough to be alone?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep. They are old-enough now to be "on-their-own".

-ReTIRED-


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

The Momma knows!


----------

